

VLC For Android May Arrive In Early 2011 - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/12/25/vlc-for-android-may-arrive-in-early-2011/

======
jbk
Well, well, well, since I am the one cited in the article, I may need to
explain a bit...

VLC has been ported since quite some time on embedded platforms.

The work on Android was started some time ago, and was resumed since 3 months.
The main issue remaining is the output modules (or sink) because they weren't
available from the C/C++ part.

This is fixed in the NDK 2.3, and the port is likely to be finished in the
next few weeks/months.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Great to hear! Sounds like Google is still doing a good job of delivering the
tools that developers need to make good apps.

Anything that's still missing or leaving something to be desired with the
Android stack/

------
flawawa2
original source is <http://gigaom.com/video/vlc-for-android-coming-soon/>

linked page is just a conclusion.

